# Can't get USB 3.0 working!

## kbzium

Hello,

what are the options needed to be enabled in kernel config in order to get usb 3.0 working (2.0 is working fine)? I can't find it myself. Is there anything more that needs to be done? 

Thanks!

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't have any USB3 devices yet (soon will get something...very soon indeed...) but supposedly just CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD should do it...

----------

## monsm

Hi,

device drivers->Usb support->xHCI HCD (USB 3.0)

the text tag is:CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD

On my kernel (3.2.12) it still says experimental.  I haven't actually got any 3.0 devices to test on, so can't say how the quality is...

Mons

----------

## eccerr0r

I finally got to test USB3, it seems to work...

There were some debug statements:

```
usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi6 : usb-storage 4-1:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     M4-CT128 M4SSD1           000F PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint
```

but I was able to get 182MB/sec to that disk through USB3.  No, this isn't going to be a permanent install but good for testing...

----------

## kbzium

Okay so it seems that my USB 3.0 ports are powered up now, after enabling those options in kernel. The thing is that i still cannot mount my external hard drive. It acts weird. fdisk -l reports other two drives and then freezes for about 10 seconds and then displays my external drive. Automounter fail to mount it for some reason. I've tried to modify fstab as this device is reported to be uba1 whatever that means, but with no success.

Any ideas?

----------

